# 65 Data Plate INfo



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

There are some things on my Data Plate that I cannot cross reference, appreciate any assistance.
My Built code = 05D 1 Do not know what the "1" means?
My trim code = 218-B, it is Parchment should be 218-3E?
Underneath the trim code is 2BGP? and underneath that is 5N?
Tx


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

the65gto said:


> There are some things on my Data Plate that I cannot cross reference, appreciate any assistance.
> My Built code = 05D 1 Do not know what the "1" means?
> My trim code = 218-B, it is Parchment should be 218-3E?
> Underneath the trim code is 2BGP? and underneath that is 5N?
> Tx


5N is gto option, but not on all documented gtos. depends on assembly plant.the 2B i recently found out from geeteeoguy is for the manual transmission 3 speed. not sure about the other ones. rickm


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I think the 218-B is actually 213-B? Two different sources don't show a 218(except for Ultimate GTO). The other 2 sources say, 213-B, parchment/black and power buckets. 236 would be a parchment bench. Welcome to the world of conflicting decoding information......

2BGP

Group 2
B - What rickm said
G - console
P - radio

And the 1 "may" be 1st shift.....


----------

